# Боли в шее, боли по левой стороне в спине, руке, ноге



## chvp (17 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте.

Извиняюсь за обилие текста. Прошу помочь с постановкой диагноза

 Мужчина  31 год
 Вредных постоянных привычек нет.
 Работаю инженером в основном за компьютором.
 Отдых неактивный;
 Ранее занимался в тренажерке (практически регулярно,  до мая 2018 г.)
 Из хронических заболеваний ставили-  хронический вазоматорный ринит;

Предистория:
В сентябре 2018  после простуды(температура на пару дней) сталь обращать внимание на частые головокружения и  постоянный шум(звон) в голове,  появился сухой кашель.  Стал более прислушиватся к организму, симптомы продолжались в теченн 2 мес, постепенно добавились:  слабость,   стреляет в левом ухе,  простуда в уголках губ, дискомфорт в груди в левой части  отдает в спину (периодически), быстро устает/затекает шея, дискомфорт в шее,повышенный пульс, обратил внимание на белые включения в кале. Изменений по температуре не заметил, постояннных и сильных болей нигде нет, л/у не увеличены.
   В ноябре  обратился к терапевту, сдал анализы (Биохимия крови- все показания в норме, флюрография  без патологий, кал 2 раза глистов не обнаружено, моча норма)  Пропил курс амоксиклав,  кашель прошел, дыхание нормализовалось, пульс нормализовался. Появилися дискомфорт при дефекации.  Остальные симптомы остались и присутвуют.

01.01.19 Сильный озноб ночью, поднялась температуа,  в течении дня слабость, ломота,  на след день нормальное самочувствм.
15.01.19  Аналогичное состояние на 1 день.

Симптомы на текщий момент:

- Шум, звон в голове (постоянный равномерный);
- Переодические головокружения не интенсивыне, туман в сознании;
- Дискомфорт в лефом ухе, стреляет (в основном после сна);
- Дискомфорт, короткие болевые ощущения в шее, быстро затекает, покалывания;
- Покалывания, короткие болевые ощущения в груди слева, в левой руке.
- Дискомфорт, болевые ощущения левой ноге при первых шагах (если посидеть, встать и пойти, появилось не  сразу)
- Простуда в уголках губ появляется,  проходит;
- Последнее время появились покалывания в разных частях низа живота;
- Мерзнут стопы;

С ноября 18  по настоящее время прошел: Невролога , лора, Эндокринолога,  записан к гастроэнтерологу.

Сданы анализы: ренген шейного отдела , аудиограмма (результат без значительный отклонений), УЗДГ БЦС, узи щитовидной железы, горомоны (ттг,ат тпо,т4);

(на ренгене в центре пятно от лампочки, неправильно фоткал)

Прошу ответить на следующие вопросы :
1.Прошу рекомендаций по дальнейшей диагностике;
2. Стоит ли делать МРТ если да то каких отделов, как правильно называется
 (невролог на МРТ не отправляла,  я  на тот момент не спрашивал)
3.Стоит ли проходить лечение (капельницы) от невролога (от  12.12.18)

Заранее благодарю за ответы.


----------

